
Wanna know how I got these scars? I’ve tried to publish to the app store - mskvsk
https://hackernoon.com/wanna-know-how-i-got-these-scars-ive-tried-to-publish-to-the-app-store-6bbfcbf6339d
======
steveharman
Apple objection "1.1.6 Apps that enable anonymous or prank phone calls"

First line of the app's Readme.md "This application is for fake scheduled
calls"

20 GOTO 10 ?

